# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  الصيام ومرضى السكَّري

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هل يصوم مريض السكري أم لا؟

يصرُّ كثيرٌ من مرضى السكَّري - شفاهم الله - على أن يصوموا مع الناس في رمضان، وهذا الحرصُ يُشكَر لهم ويُحمَد؛ لكن هل كلُّ الصيام ويستطيعون الصيام؟الذي يتَّفق عليه كثيرٌ من الأطبَّاء المسلمين، نتيجة الخبرة العملية والدراسات العلمية، أنَّ مرضى السكَّري بالنسبة للصيام أصناف:

- الصنف الأوَّل:مرضى السكَّري من النوع الثاني (غير المعتمد على الأنسولين)

وقد أُجريت لأجلهم عدَّةُ دراسات علمية أكَّدت كثيرٌ منها أنَّ مرضى السكَّري من النوع الثاني يمكنهم الصيام في رمضان بأمان ودون مضاعفات ولله الحمد. بل أشارت بعضُ هذه الدراسات إلى أنَّ معدَّلَ سكَّر الدم قد تحسَّن لدى بعض المرضى، وهذا ما لم تثبته دراسات أخرى؛ فقد أُجريت دراسةٌ (خَطيبـي 2001) على 33 صائماً من النوع الثاني من مرض السكَّري، وقارنت نسبةَ السكَّر قبل رمضان وفي أثنائه وبعدَه، فلم يلاحَظ أيُّ فرق, بل وُجِد أنَّ الصائمين تَحسَّن مستوى السكَّر لديهم.

- الصنف الثاني:مرضى السكَّري من النوع الأوَّل (المعتمد على الأنسولين)

وهذا النوعُ أقل شيوعاً من النوع الثاني، لكنَّه يحتاج إلى عناية أكبر. وقد أُجريت لأجله عدَّةُ دراسات علميَّة، وأزال بعضُها جزءاً من المخاوف التي كانت تساور الأطبَّاء، إذ تأكَّد أنَّ بعضَ المرضى (وليس كلهم) يمكنهم الصيام في رمضان، لكن مع الاحتياط والانتباه وأخذ الملاحظات التالية بعين الاعتبار:
لابدَّ من أن تكونَ الحالةُ الصحِّية للمريض مستقرَّةً قبل رمضان، وألاَّ يكون السكَّري من النوع المتذبذب، الذي تُصاحبه حالاتُ انخفاض أو حموضة كيتونية متكرِّرة.يَشترط بعضُ الأطبَّاء، من خلال خبرتهم، ألاَّ تكونَ الجرعةُ التي يستخدمها المريضُ من الأنسولين عالية (أكثر من 40 وحدة/الجرعة)، وهو رأيٌ وجيه، ولكنَّه ينطبق على كثير من مرضى السكَّري، ولذا فلابدَّ من التأكُّد منه ببحوث علمية موثَّقة.
أشارت ثلاثُ دراسات إلى أنَّ النوعَ السريع من الأنسولين المسمَّى اللسبرو، يمكن أن يكونَ أنسبَ من الأنسولين العادي للصائمين. وهذا أمرٌ يقول به كثيرٌ من الأطبَّاء، وعلى كلِّ حال فلكلِّ مريض حالتُه الخاصَّة التي يحدِّدها الطبيب.
غذاء مريض السكري في رمضان


يجب على مريض السكري عدم إهمال غذائه في رمضان، وأن يتناول ثلاث وجبات: واحدة عندَ الفطور، وأخرى عندَ السحور، ولابدَّ من وجبة ثالثة بينهما.الإكثار من شرب الماء والسوائل غير المحلاَّة، وعدم شربها كلَّها دفعةً واحدة، بل تفريقها على الليل.يُفضَّل تأخيرُ وجبة السحور إلى السَّحَر قبلَ الصلاة.لا بأس أن يستمتعَ مريضُ السكَّري بحلويات رمضان ومقليَّاته، لكن بالقدر المعقول الذي يتناسب مع حالته الصحِّية، وكمِّية السُّعرات الحرارية المحدَّدة له في اليوم، وسيكون اختصاصيُّ التغذية خيرَ من يفيدك في الاختيار.ولا مانعَ أيضاً أن يفرحَ الصائم بوجبات يوم العيد، لكن عليه ألاَّ ينسى نفسَه، فيرتفع لديه السكَّر ارتفاعاً مفاجئاً يقلب عليه يومَ العيد في الطوارئ.

كيفيةُ استعمال دواء السكَّري في رمضان

هناك نقطتان أساسيَّتان لابدَّ من التنبُّه لهما:

الأولى: توقيت جرعات الدواء

يتَّفق الأطبَّاء على أنَّ جرعة الصباح قبلَ رمضان تصبح مع وجبة الإفطار، وتصبح جرعةُ المساء مع السحور.

الثانية: مقدار الجرعة

هناك رأيان للأطبَّاء، أحدهما - وهو رأي الأكثرية - ينصح بإنقاص الجرعة التي تكون في السحور إلى النصف، خوفاً من حصول هبوط شديد للسكَّر في أثناء النهار، والرأيُ الآخر لا يرى حاجةً لذلك، بل تكون كمِّياتُ الدواء كما هي قبلَ رمضان، والذي يتغيَّر هو توقيتها فقط. وقد أُجريت دراسةٌ في المغرب تميل نتائجها إلى تأكيد الرأي الثاني، وعموماً فنحن بحاجة إلى مزيد من الدراسات، ولكلِّ مريض وضعه وحالته الخاصَّة، فليناقشها مع طبيبه المعالج، والله يلهمهما الصواب.كانت الدراسةُ في المغرب (بالخضير 1993) على 542 مريضاً بالسكَّري من النوع الثاني ممَّن يستخدمون دواء الغليبينكلاميد glibenclamide، حيث قُسِّموا إلى ثلاث مجموعات؛ الأولى غير صائمة وتناولت الدواءَ كالمعتاد, والثانيةُ صائمة وتناولت الدواءَ عندَ الإفطار وفي الليل, والمجموعة الثالثة صائمة تناولت الدواءَ كالمجموعة الثانية لكن بإنقاص الجرعة بمقدار الربع؛ وكانت النتيجةُ أنَّه لم يكن هناك فرق في نسبة التحكُّم في السكَّر لدى المجموعات، وذلك بمقارنة نتائج نسبة الفركتوزامين (400, 381, 376 على الترتيب) والهيموغلوبين السكَّري (14.7٪, 14٪, 13.6٪) وعدد نوبات انخفاض السكَّر (11, 14, 10 على الترتيب).
﻿تنبيهان هامان

هل تعرف الفترةَ الحرجة لمريض السكَّري الصائم؟

إنَّها الفترةُ التي تسبق صلاةَ المغرب بساعة أو ساعتين، لأنَّ مستوى السكَّر فيها يكون متدنِّياً، لذلك تَجنَّب إجهادَ نفسك في هذه الفترة، وتجنَّب النومَ فيها، لأنَّ السكَّر قد ينـزل مستواه وأنت نائم لا تشعر.

يجب ألا ننسى أعراض انخفاض السكَّر: إحساس بالجوع مع دوخة وصُداع وتعرُّق وشعور بالضعف العام والعصبيَّة؛ فإذا شعر مريض السكري بهذا، فإنَّ لك مندوحةً أن يقطع صيامه ويتدارك نفسه بقالب من السكَّر يمصه أو كأس من العصير يشربه، ولو كان ذلك قبيلَ أذان المغرب، وسيؤجر على نيته إن شاء الله.

*

----------

